# Will I outgrow a 12'?



## Chickenwing504 (May 15, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the forum, but have been fishing out of a Pelican apex 100 (10') for the last year or so. I'm 5'10 and about 150, at 27 years old. I don't suspect I'm going to physically grow any more. 

I feel that I've outgrown my apex 100 due to my lack of space. I feel very crowded in it. 

Before finding this forum, I was leaning towards an ascend fs128t, but for just a little bit more money, I feel I could get a much better yak. I'm not really looking for spend more than 7-800, but if I feel it's a good deal, I can spend the extra. My main concern would be that I would feel cramped in the 12 and regret not getting a 14. I mostly fish in Louisiana marshes, but a few times a year I'd like to take the short road trip and fish off shore in Florida.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

That fs128t has more room than anyone would ever need. It's huge. Haven't paddled one yet so I don't know how quick or maneuverable it is though. If you are going to be primarily inshore 12 is fine, 14 will improve tracking but cuts down on maneuverability. You just have to weigh your options and try a few boats out before buying


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Look at it this way. A good all around yak that will have no problems on lakes, rivers, marshes, salt flats, bays and offshore is a good 14' sit on top yak. 

My first yak was a 12' 6" long, 31" wide Cobra Navigator. It was all right on a lake and in the marshes, but when the wind came up, it was tough to paddle because it was so wide and since it was "short", it had a lot of side to side bow movement when I was trying to paddle a straight line. 

My second yak was a 14' long, 28" wide Wilderness Tarpon and it was much better, but I never liked to load it on top of my roof racks since it weighed 65 pounds. 

Then one day about one mile offshore, I was yak fishing with an older gentleman who had a 14' 2" long, 26" Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro. A thunderstorm came up. We both headed for the beach. The thunderstorm caught us before we reached the beach. The waves got big real fast. I struggled to keep up with him and he beat me back to the beach by a good 15 minutes. 

After that experience, I sold my Tarpon and bought a 14' 9" long, 26" wide Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro TW. Although this yak is long, with it's narrow width (beam), she only weighs 55 pounds. This was back in the year 2004 and this is the yak I still own and still yak fish to this day.

If you want to know about a yaks, demo a few different length yaks (with their different widths) on "bad" windy days. Paddling yaks on bad weather days will quickly tell you which yak you'll like because most yaks will paddle well on very good weather days.

BTW; I'm 63 years old, 5' 9" tall and weigh 159 pounds.


----------



## Chickenwing504 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I guess now I just have to get a few test drives in before I buy.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Get a Prowler or Trident 13. You won't be sorry and won't need to upgrade kayaks again, unless you want a paddle-less kayak.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Get a Prowler or Trident 13. You won't be sorry and won't need to upgrade kayaks again, unless you want a paddle-less kayak.


My plan is to have a different kayak for each kind of water I fish in. I've got two now - a Pescador 12 & an OK Prowler .... but contemplating a 3rd already. 

(I'm kind of hoping the Pescie & the Prowler will mate in the garage so I won't have to buy the 3rd)


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Not exactly sure on the price, but those Jackson Cuda 12's are nice!!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I still fish out of a cheap Aruba 10', and I'm 6' 240 lbs. I can fish in anything but the gulf, and since it's only 40 lbs I can carry it anywhere I need to go without worrying about a cart. For $200 I couldn't come up with a reason not to take advantage. There are a few good 12'ers on the market that will do fine in fair seas for less than your budget, especially if you shop around. 

The trick is to have everything planned out and organized. If you can bring a stringer don't bring a cooler, if you're throwing artificials don't bring a bait bucket, etc. Plan it right and get some hours on the water and you could do what you need to on an inner tube if you wanted to.

I will say though once that bug gets in you it's almost impossible to find a reason not to upgrade, and if you have the means then why not.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

malibu x factor. problem solved!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The Malibu X-Factor is a very nice yak, but it weighs between 65-70 pounds. The guy stated he only weighs 150 pounds so the X is probably going to be a "bear" to move around on dry land, after yak fishing for 6 hours on a very hot summer day which drains one's energy, if he uses roof racks to transport a yak.


----------



## Chickenwing504 (May 15, 2013)

I have a pick up and will soon be getting one of those bed extenders from harbor freight. I've been looking at the wilderness systems 135 ride, I just need a demo day locally to test it out. There are just so many different options to choose from, and 90% of them are upgrades from an apex 100.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Chickenwing504 said:


> I have a pick up and will soon be getting one of those bed extenders from harbor freight. I've been looking at the wilderness systems 135 ride, I just need a demo day locally to test it out. There are just so many different options to choose from, and 90% of them are upgrades from an apex 100.


You can go to Pensacola Kayak and Sail and demo a Ride 135. You could also demo the Ocean Kayak Trident while you're there. I've always heard good things about the WS Ride 135 but I had an OK Trident before my Hobie and I freaking loved it. Fast, stable, maneuverable. it was everything I could have wanted in a yak except minus the peddles lol.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> Get a Prowler or Trident 13. You won't be sorry and won't need to upgrade kayaks again, unless you want a paddle-less kayak.


I have 2 Prowler 13's and love them. Not interested in anything else. I mostly paddle rivers, but I get to the salt marshes a few times a year and open water for about 1 week a year.

My only complaint is that it is TOO fast. There have been lots of times that I overshot my intended stop and ended up on top of the fish.

I'm 5'10" and 210lb,


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Night Wing said:


> The Malibu X-Factor is a very nice yak, but it weighs between 65-70 pounds. The guy stated he only weighs 150 pounds so the X is probably going to be a "bear" to move around on dry land, after yak fishing for 6 hours on a very hot summer day which drains one's energy, if he uses roof racks to transport a yak.


 
I solved that problem by buying a Jet Ski trailer (single) and added a second set of bunks to tote my two Prowlers.


----------

